# Herp products?



## TheMuffinMan (Jan 25, 2010)

Sorry if this is a bit of a dumb question but I was wondering something. I've been looking at a few things and wondering if it is at all possible to use herp products for housing/accessories for hedgies? The ones I've seen look like actually logs and from what I've read are made out of real wood. It looks rather neat. One of them looked similar to this:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Most people prefer not to use wood accessories in their cages because of how easily wood harbors mites, and because it's hard to disinfect/clean it.


----------

